# Google Voice is way cool



## Semper Fidelis (Jul 1, 2010)

I was thinking about adding texting to my voice plan when I consolidate Sonya and I on the same family plan under Verizon after her contract with AT&T expires shortly. 

I own a Droid and thought: I wonder if there are any free texting services. I did some looking around and found Google Voice.

It's free.

When you sign up you actually get your own free personal number. That single number can be associated with as many phone numbers as you like. I have mine set up to auto-forward to my cell number. I now advertise my Google Voice number to others.

With my Droid, I'm able to use Google Voice to send and receive texts from my phone. I'm also able to set up my Droid to make calls through Google Voice. That way, people see my Google Voice phone number when I call or text them.

Add to all this that the voicemail service in Google Voice will transcribe the message left and e-mail it to you.

I'm digging this service and increasingly love having a smart phone.


----------



## VictorBravo (Jul 1, 2010)

OK, you've about sold me on this sort of thing. 

I'm preparing to open up a new office and am wondering if this is a viable system as a primary business phone. Also, do you have a link to what plans cost in various regions?


----------



## LawrenceU (Jul 1, 2010)

I have a Google voice account, too. It is a great service. 

Rich, what apps do you use to dial through the number?

******

I guess it is that Google Voice app I just downloaded from Market, huh.


----------



## Scott1 (Jul 1, 2010)

I got an invitation for this and have been intrigued by it. 

Apparently, it allows customized responses to certain phone numbers. Think of the potential of that (e.g. routine calls, calls you don't want, calls that are high priority, etc.)!


----------



## ooguyx (Jul 1, 2010)

VictorBravo said:


> OK, you've about sold me on this sort of thing.
> 
> I'm preparing to open up a new office and am wondering if this is a viable system as a primary business phone. Also, do you have a link to what plans cost in various regions?


I have google voice for my business. It's free, and you can get a number in whatever area code you want. You can't, however, have more than one google voice number link to 1 phone. 

The transcriptions of the voice mails are only good for a laugh. I don't think even 1 of them has been close to what the caller said. However, you can listen to them online which is nice.


----------



## VictorBravo (Jul 1, 2010)

ooguyx said:


> VictorBravo said:
> 
> 
> > OK, you've about sold me on this sort of thing.
> ...


 
Thanks. 

I did a little googling and found that my question exposed my ignorance. What I really need to do is figure out the best plan for my purposes first. Right now I have a basic T-Mobile plan that has suited me fine--but all this buzz about smartphones has nudged me into crawling out of my hole to look into it.


----------



## LawrenceU (Jul 1, 2010)

I finally bought a smart phone last week. It is a Garminfone. So far I have found it to be very useful. I am stunned at how much modification can be done using apps. By purchasing one inexpensive piece of software I can sync it flawlessly with everything on my Mac that I need. Amazing stuff. I know that this phone is not the latest greatest when it comes to speed, but frankly I can't tell the difference between it and my buddies rocket fast processor phone. The Garmin side of it is an incredibly good GPS unit. Better than most all of them I have seen for under 300.00.

Since you are a T-Mobile customer, as am I, and if you want a top of the heap phone you might want to get your order in for the Samsung Vibrant. They will be available later this month. Right now T-Mobile has a 2 for 1 deal going on their smart phones. I was able to get a new phone for my wife for nothing. She has a myTouch. It is a very nice phone as well.


----------



## Herald (Jul 1, 2010)

I've been using Google Voice on my iPhone for the past six months. IT IS cool. I reduced my cell phone plan from 1400 minutes to 700 minutes because the Google Voice access number is a free call using AT&T's A-List. That means when Google Voice dials the VoiP access number the call is free no matter where I am calling in the United States and Canada.


----------



## SRoper (Jul 2, 2010)

Anyone else have trouble when dialing a Google Voice number and having it ring about six times and stop without the person picking up or going to voicemail?


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Jul 2, 2010)

Can anyone tell me how to text on my phone through Google voice? I have verizon. Just a regular cell phone. No IPOD or Droid type thingy.


----------



## py3ak (Jul 2, 2010)

When Bill left us a message on our Google voice number, the transcript read "Now that I have the pope in the back of my truck...." I know Google Voice's transcriptions have a reputation for being inaccurate: but I'll leave you to consider Bill and decide for yourself whether they didn't get it right that time.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jul 2, 2010)

PuritanCovenanter said:


> Can anyone tell me how to text on my phone through Google voice? I have verizon. Just a regular cell phone. No IPOD or Droid type thingy.


You need a SmartPhone that can install a Google Voice app. Not all phones will allow you to text through Google.


py3ak said:


> When Bill left us a message on our Google voice number, the transcript read "Now that I have the pope in the back of my truck...." I know Google Voice's transcriptions have a reputation for being inaccurate: but I'll leave you to consider Bill and decide for yourself whether they didn't get it right that time.


Yeah, it's hit and miss. I have the same feature with Vonage and sometimes it is really good but sometimes (depending on the accent of a caller or the voice quality) the message gets garbled. Even garbled, I get a sense for what the call is about most of the time.


----------



## ClayPot (Jul 3, 2010)

For those of you who google voice, does this replace your landline? It seems that most companies are going to a model where you MUST get the data package if you have a smartphone (at least both Verizon and ATT do). Do you justify this extra cost with the fact that a landline is no longer needed? It sounds neat, but I'm trying to determine whether it would make sense for our family.


----------



## Herald (Jul 3, 2010)

Joshua,

Does it replace a home phone? The real question to ask is not whether Google Voice will replace your home phone but whether a smartphone will since Google Voice only works on a smartphone (Android, Blackberry, or iPhone). We keep a landline in our home because of my mother-in-law. She is resistant to using a cell phone, so we keep a bare minimum landline plan.


----------



## VictorBravo (Jul 3, 2010)

And you don't need a data package to replace the land phone, obviously. My wife and I have one of the basic two-phone plans that allows us to talk to each other and various other designated folks without using minutes. 

The cost of the plan is about what a land line would have cost, so we gave up the land-line 6 years ago. We never use up the monthly allotment of minutes, even though I use my cell phone for business too.


----------



## Herald (Jul 3, 2010)

VictorBravo said:


> And you don't need a data package to replace the land phone, obviously. My wife and I have one of the basic two-phone plans that allows us to talk to each other and various other designated folks without using minutes.
> 
> The cost of the plan is about what a land line would have cost, so we gave up the land-line 6 years ago. We never use up the monthly allotment of minutes, even though I use my cell phone for business too.


But you DO need a data plan to use Google Voice.


----------



## ChariotsofFire (Jul 3, 2010)

Thanks for sharing this. I hadn't heard of Google Voice yet.


----------

